# Comunicación de autómatas



## ASeguros1500 (May 2, 2007)

Tengo que realizar un proyecto en el cual se comuniquen 3 autómatas.
Maestro: CJ1M
Esclavos: CPM2A

1º Me gustaría saber en que situaciones se emplean las comunicaciones entre autómatas.

2º ¿Necesito algún dispositivo para la comunicación entre ellos? (Tengo que informarme bien, pero cualquier comentario será útil)

Gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## wiperesjr (May 18, 2007)

Hola, en realidad no se de que marca son los autómatas que nombras, pero te puedo decir que los que yo más he utilizado son de siemens, concretamente los S7-200 y S7-300 la comunicación es muy sencilla y todo se realiza por el software simatic mediante el asistente de comunicación.

No se si será de mucha ayuda, pero deberías especificar mejor los medios que tienes.


----------



## ASeguros1500 (May 19, 2007)

Hola, gracias por contestar. Los autómatas son de OMRON. Si me puedes dar un ejemplo practico para implementarlo te lo agradecería.

Muchas gracias.


----------

